# Ideas for late night snacks?



## ewenlin

I'm not sure what it is but my appetite always seems to work itself up late at night and realizing that munching on bacon strips an hour before I sleep might not be too good in the long run, I'm asking around for ideas as to what I can eat late at night.

Hopefully its somthing salty.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Thanks for this. I always get really hungry around 10:00pm.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

A deep-fried Snickers bar sounds pretty good right about now.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Yes.


----------



## AThornquist

Ewen, with your Asian build you could pretty realistically eat whatever you want whenever you want if you work out a little bit too. 

.... but that's probably not what you wanted to hear! (or maybe it was  haha)


----------



## ewenlin

Andrew: You'd be surprised at how much difference late night bacon wraps can make even if one is Asian. 

I run and cycle maybe 20+km every week and still I'm just borderline on my physical proficiency test in the army. Sigh!

I don't think we asians are as physically fit as you guys


----------



## Theognome

ewenlin said:


> I'm not sure what it is but my appetite always seems to work itself up late at night and realizing that munching on bacon strips an hour before I sleep might not be too good in the long run, I'm asking around for ideas as to what I can eat late at night.
> 
> Hopefully its somthing salty.



You got sumthin' against bacon at night?!? Sissy.

Here's one of my late night snack favs- Toasted and buttered english muffin with a fried egg, bacon and slabs of colby jack cheese. It's a nice sandwich- takes all of ten minutes to make.

Leftovers of any kind are a staple of the wee hours... ham, half-eaten chicken quarters, various casseroles and of course whatever has not yet developed alien life forms from fridge languishing.

But if you must do one of those Yoplait yogurt cups, then go for it.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

I'm just waiting for Josh to come on here and say "Rat Brains."


----------



## Berean

Marrow Man said:


> I'm just waiting for Josh to come on here and say "Rat Brains."



Fried, broiled, barbecued, or on a stick? 

"Would you like fries with that?"


----------



## AThornquist

ewenlin said:


> Andrew: You'd be surprised at how much difference late night bacon wraps can make even if one is Asian.
> 
> I run and cycle maybe 20+km every week and still I'm just borderline on my physical proficiency test in the army. Sigh!
> 
> I don't think we asians are as physically fit as you guys




Bacon wraps, eh? How much bacon is in a bacon wrap? ur makin' me hungreh


----------



## Quickened

Pizza Rolls!


----------



## ewenlin

Ah. I see it is a bad idea to ask for healthy diet tips in the PB. 

Alright I shall resign myself to fried bacon at 11pm at night. Now I have to start another thread on what I should tell my commanding officer on why I failed my pt.


----------



## AThornquist

ewenlin said:


> Ah. I see it is a bad idea to ask for healthy diet tips in the PB.
> 
> Alright I shall resign myself to fried bacon at 11pm at night. Now I have to start another thread on what I should tell my commanding officer on why I failed my pt.






"IT WAS THE BACON, SIR."

Okay, you want late-night snack ideas that you can't blame for your PT failure? Any vegetables, some fruits, nuts and/or drupes (depending on how technical you want to be), pita chips with humus, healthy cereal with skim milk, light yogurt, etc. Basically, anything that would be a healthy snack anyway, although this would be a time you would want to avoid caffeine especially. If you are super-duper worried about the calories in your snack, don't eat a late-night snack!


----------



## tcalbrecht

Texas wieners and birch beer, preferably from Coney Island Lunch.


----------



## ewenlin

Pita chips with humus.. hmm I might try that.. 

Tom:


----------



## EKSB SDG

How about cashews and/or almonds? They're healthy, they're easy, and they're salty (at least the can of 'em that we get at Walmart).


----------



## Athaleyah

also pretzels, chips and salsa, cheese and crackers, celery stuffed with cream cheese (or laughing cow for fewer calories and fat).


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

One pound of cabbage and one pound of celery boiled in plain water for an hour. Eat with salt if you must.


----------



## AThornquist

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> One pound of cabbage and one pound of celery boiled in plain water for an hour. Eat with salt if you must.




 Now _that's_ motivation to not have a late-night snack . . .


----------



## ewenlin

EKSB SDG said:


> How about cashews and/or almonds? They're healthy, they're easy, and they're salty (at least the can of 'em that we get at Walmart).



I always thought that nuts were high in fat content, am I wrong? Sounds good 



Athaleyah said:


> also pretzels, chips and salsa, cheese and crackers, celery stuffed with cream cheese (or laughing cow for fewer calories and fat).



I'l try this.



TheocraticMonarchist said:


> One pound of cabbage and one pound of celery boiled in plain water for an hour. Eat with salt if you must.



You're joking right? I mean, you must be joking.


----------



## AThornquist

ewenlin said:


> EKSB SDG said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about cashews and/or almonds? They're healthy, they're easy, and they're salty (at least the can of 'em that we get at Walmart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that nuts were high in fat content, am I wrong? Sounds good
Click to expand...


Bacon = BAD fats. Nuts/drupes = GOOD fats. So, yes, there will be some calories from the fats but it will actually be good for your body.


----------



## Idelette

Nuts are high in fat, but a good source of Omega 3 fatty acids.....much better than bacon strips! Also, you can try some sliced up veggies dipped in some ranch dressing, or maybe some baked corn chips with a bit of salsa.


----------



## AThornquist

Well, let me be a little more accurate. A good portion of bacon fat is healthy (monounsaturated fats, just like most of the fats in almonds and other nuts/drupes), however about a third of the fats are saturated, which are very very bad for you. Because of how much fat is in bacon, even a third means way too hackin' much if you are health-conscious.


----------



## Sonoftheday

Waffles! The ultimate late night snack. Either that or whiskey.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

Yes, but I have heard on several occasions that, becuase of their fibrous nature, cabbage and celery cause your body to burn more calories in the digestion process than the food actually contains. Think about it. Negative calories and plenty of fiber to make you _feel_ full.


----------



## AThornquist

Sonoftheday said:


> Waffles! The ultimate late night snack. Either that or whiskey.



Well shoot just have whiskey waffles.

Bourbon Whiskey Waffles:
3 cups sifted flour
1 vanilla bean, scraped
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons sea salt
4 eggs, separated
5 tablespoons sugar
¾ cup Bourbon
3 cups buttermilk
223 grams butter, melted

Bourbon Whiskey Waffles:
Combine flour, vanilla, baking powder, and salt. Whip whites with sugar to medium peaks; set aside. Wisk yolks and bourbon and add to buttermilk. Stir in melted butter. Add dry ingredients to wet. Fold in egg whites.

Cook waffle (a la minute) in a waffle maker.


----------



## jwithnell

A quick spray of oil on the fry pan, a coupla tortillas , toss a handful of cheese on the first tortilla, top with the second, flip once and you're good to go.

I've been weaning myself off let night sweets with dried fruit -- still a fair amount of sugar, but a lot better than what I had been eating!


----------



## Wayne

Is halvah readily available in Singapore? It's like eating dry vanilla ice cream. Very easy to sit and eat 4 oz. or more. Calming to an upset stomach, too.


----------



## Idelette

Wayne said:


> Is halvah readily available in Singapore? It's like eating dry vanilla ice cream. Very easy to sit and eat 4 oz. or more. Calming to an upset stomach, too.



That's interesting that you like Halvah....I don't know many people that have even tried it!


----------



## AThornquist

I've never even heard of Halvah.  It sounds like one of Martin's cousins from Denmark. However, it sounds tasty. What's it made of?


----------



## Wayne

Sesame seeds, ground into a paste and sweetened. It is often available in vanilla, chocolate flavors, and sometimes with pistachio nuts mixed in. I prefer the vanilla. It's a middle-eastern dessert type item. 

Some regular grocery stores carry it, but it is cheapest at "Global Foods" in Kirkwood (MO). Shopping there is quite an experience--first time there, you wander the aisles (arranged by nations, with appropriate flags hanging in each aisle), and you keep saying to yourself, "People eat this stuff?!?"


----------



## Idelette

AThornquist said:


> I've never even heard of Halvah.  It sounds like one of Martin's cousins from Denmark. However, it sounds tasty. What's it made of?



It's an Eastern European/ Middle Eastern candy made of flour, oil, tahini, and sugar and comes in different flavors. My parents were originally from Eastern Europe so I grew up eating it! It has a unique flavor that is different than any other sweet treat you've tried! You can find it at any Middle Eastern Store!

Halva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wayne

Thanks, Yvonne, for the pointer to that article. I learnt something, as the English say.

Have never had, nor did I know of, the flour-based varieties. That same Global Foods also sells what must be a sunflower seed variety, but it looks particularly inedible, stringy.


----------



## Idelette

Wayne said:


> Thanks, Yvonne, for the pointer to that article. I learnt something, as the English say.
> 
> Have never had, nor did I know of, the flour-based varieties. That same Global Foods also sells what must be a sunflower seed variety, but it looks particularly inedible, stringy.



That's actually the one that I like best! The one that has more of a stringy consistency!


----------



## Wayne

Maybe I'll brave up someday and try it. . .on your recommendation.

Good night all! I'll pay for these late hours tomorrow.


----------



## ewenlin

Thanks! You guys are the best. Now I can memorize Turrentin all the way into the night and still remain slim!


----------



## Edward

My 85 year old father has, for at least the last half century, had a bowl of cereal with milk before going to bed.


----------



## Rich Koster

White Castle - Fast Food Restaurants - Home of the Slyder | Slider


----------



## Berean

Rich Koster said:


> White Castle - Fast Food Restaurants - Home of the Slyder | Slider



Not really? Please? Your poor wife! Do you have an air filter? A gas mask?


----------



## Rich Koster

Berean said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Castle - Fast Food Restaurants - Home of the Slyder | Slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really? Please? Your poor wife! Do you have an air filter? A gas mask?
Click to expand...


Yes.
Yes.
Yes.
Refer to yes #3 (BTW she eats 'em too)


----------



## Berean

Rich Koster said:


> BTW she eats 'em too



Oh. OK. Nevermind.


----------



## Megan Mozart

Pickles are a really good late night snack. Barely any calories, salty, and filling.


----------

